# Your knife roll of choice?



## algavinn (Sep 12, 2009)

Most of the knife rolls I've seen around are huge affairs that look like a large briefcase that can carry your whole collection. Firstly I'd just like to hear what you guys have (links or names of them if possible so I can get a look) and any suggestions you have for a good case that wouldn't make ~10 knives or less lonely (just wanting a roll for moving around a single mixed set really).

The funny thing is the knife roll I'm looking for is one similar to the one used in the show Dexter. I don't like huge briefcase 'rolls'.

Thanks in advance all.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hate rolls for a few reasons:

1) hard(er) to keep clean in comparison to a toolbox or case
2) harder(er) to take knives out, some have sleeves that totally envelope the handle so you have to grasp a knife by the blade, some have flimsy straps that eventually get cut up
3) much smaller than a toolbox and therefore easier to steal
4) Can't really "lock up" a roll when you're on lunch break or working the line

Best thing for me is a plastic type fishing /tool box. If it's plastic you can toss the whole thing in the dishwasher. It's bulky and awkward to steal, and you can buy any type of lock for it


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I like rolls for my travel set.
If I'm going to a family function, helping out a friend, etc., that's what I take along, it has all the basics.
For my everyday I use a briefcase type, also have a toolchest of extras at home.
Amazing how many chefs, filets, etc. I have, I always seem to "need" another one. :smiles:
I think Messermeister has a nice assortment of sizes for their knife rolls.

As far as grabbing by blades, yes, can be a pain (no pun intended), but I've used edgeguards and stored my knives blade first with success.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Culinary schools are big on selling you knife rolls, in the real world we all have tool boxes from home depot with a lock on it and our names inside, and on bottom. I could not fit all my tools in a roll. I must admit though knife rolls are cuter.!:lol:


----------



## algavinn (Sep 12, 2009)

As current I'm unemployed so have no need to worry about having my equipment locked up. For now I just need a mobile system to be able to take my knives to friends and families houses when I cook. I am also just looking for something for my essentials, for this purpose currently. Chef, paring or two, boning, bread, and a couple of other knives and tools.

I'll have to check out the messermeister rolls.

What kind of guards do you guys use to be able to store your knives in a tool/tacklebox?


Thanks for the input all.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Take a look at the Koobi rolls. Messermesiter guards are good, but they just can't beat sheaths made from cardboard and tape.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the Forschner hard sided rolls. Plenty of room for all of the goodies. I'm on board with BDL on this one. If you really need more than cardboard to guard you edges inside of a case in transit, you need to not be taking your good set.

I also like the cases from the Happy Chef catalog. I haven't used one, but I have worked with guys who did and they look very functional.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's an interesting case/kit.
Anyone want to buy it for me?

Michael Chiarello's Master Chef Tool Kit - Cook's Tools - Kitchen & Cooking - NapaStyle


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

His toolbox is like mine. I have compartments and slots for everything. And like BDL I love cardboard holsters for my large slicers snd french knives.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I will toss my vote in for the Messermeister roll. With cardboard and tape sheath's these things are great for transporting your tools. I have used my current one for the last 10 years and it's still going strong:thumb:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a simple 8 slot roll, cant remember the maker, had it for about 4 years now. works great as I have few knives and tools, cost me about 20 bucks. Lol, I also have the blades wrapped in cardboard and masking tape so as not to cut myself while transporting.


----------



## rdog (Jun 6, 2009)

my votes on messermeister, i have the 8, 12 and now the 21 breifcase gig. great bags... and yes im a cardboard and duck tape guy as well


----------



## algavinn (Sep 12, 2009)

I appreciate all the suggestions. The Messermeister bags do look nice. I may be actually gettin the thing soon.


Would anyone mind posting up some pictures of their cardboard and tape knife covers? I havent made my own before.


----------

